# Whats for Dinner



## JWMINNESOTA (Dec 18, 2008)

So, taking care of the Mrs. for the past week, back to work now. Came home tired, didn't feel like cooking , asked her what she wanted. Of course, Chinese...untill I showed her this! Now she's mad because it hurts to laugh!











No offense intended to anyone here, but its funny, I don't care who you are!


----------



## grapeman (Dec 18, 2008)

At least there isn't a cat ovepopulation around there. 


Glad your wife is home and doing a bit better.


----------



## James (Dec 18, 2008)

That is priceless!! I save picture for many emails.


James


----------



## scotty (Dec 19, 2008)

Check this link out please





http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/28291357/


Unnecessary wise comment omitted





*Edited by: scotty *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 19, 2008)

During the Olympics there were some news spots on what the markets and street vendors were selling....Lots of critters.....It would gag a maggot!!!!
*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## grapeman (Dec 19, 2008)

scotty said:


> Check this link out please
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Maybe that is where the alternate spelling for ketchup came from- you know- catsup (shortened from catsoup or catsupper).


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 19, 2008)

Appleman....


----------



## grapeman (Dec 19, 2008)

NW did you read the article Scotty posted? That's what they are talking about is Cat Soup! I agree it is despicable, but there are many foods eaten around the world that most would think gross....have you ever watched "Bizarre Foods"?


----------



## corn field (Dec 19, 2008)

The cat's in the kittle at the Peking moon


the place I eat every day at noon


But I won't be going back real soon

because it looks like Garfield on myspoon *Edited by: corn field *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 19, 2008)

Appleman and Scotty....Yes, I did read most of that article....I love our pets....but not in our food.

Jim has thought about eating horse meat, but not ours.


----------



## gaudet (Dec 19, 2008)

This is your fortune cookie after eating dinner at the Wicked Wok






*Edited by: gaudet *


----------



## Rocky_Top (Dec 19, 2008)

Here in Chattannooga, For many years we had a BBQ lunch trailer directly in front ofa largeanimal hospital clinic. The sigh out front read 


Emergency animal Hospital
Barbeque


----------

